# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Web расширение для 1C 7.7

## sillyjoker

Ищу Web расширение для 1C 7.7. Помогите люди добрые ссылкой.

----------


## eugen_v

сейчас лучше смотреть на 1с 8, можно в связке с 1с 7

----------


## sillyjoker

мне студентам надо показать что было и что стало. наглядно.

----------


## quick

где то у меня в архивах валяется

----------


## sillyjoker

> где то у меня в архивах валяется


Поделитесь?

----------


## Наталья_28

Поделитесь?

----------


## Soronoruspas

Поделитесь очень интересно

----------


## TrinitronOTV

Web расширение

----------

omkk (01.02.2019), Soronoruspas (31.05.2019)

----------


## Takoy

> Web расширение


Коллеги, можно попросить еще раз выложить компоненту? По данному адресу ничего не находит.
Спасибо!

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Коллеги, можно попросить еще раз выложить компоненту? По данному адресу ничего не находит.
> Спасибо!


Ну... давай повторим ещё раз: Web расширение

----------

kyurets (02.01.2020), sillyjoker (29.03.2019), Soronoruspas (29.03.2019)

----------


## koloboc74

давайте повторим ещё раз: Web расширение . Огромное спасибо Ссылка мертвая

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> давайте повторим ещё раз: Web расширение . Огромное спасибо Ссылка мертвая


Web расширение

----------

koloboc74 (31.05.2019)

----------


## koloboc74

А под 8.2 есть ?

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> А под 8.2 есть ?


Web-расширение 8.0.13.1 30.09.2013

----------

koloboc74 (02.06.2019)

----------


## Boris_1c

Если не затруднит, можно продублировать расширение и под 7.7 и под 8? 
Срок публикации файла вышел

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Если не затруднит, можно продублировать расширение и под 7.7 и под 8? 
> Срок публикации файла вышел


ССЫЛКА

----------

Boris_1c (10.07.2019)

----------


## skom09

Если не затруднит, можно продублировать Web расширение  под 7.7 ?
Срок публикации файла вышел

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Если не затруднит, можно продублировать Web расширение  под 7.7 ?
> Срок публикации файла вышел


WEB-расширение

----------

skom09 (03.08.2019)

----------


## deadlexx

> WEB-расширение


Продублируйте пожалуйста, срок публикации закончился..

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Продублируйте пожалуйста, срок публикации закончился..


WEB-расширение

----------

deadlexx (25.09.2019)

----------


## art_simbion

Продублируйте пожалуйста, срок публикации закончился..

----------


## art_simbion

> WEB-расширение


Web расширение для 1C 7.7
Продублируйте пожалуйста, срок публикации закончился..

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Web расширение для 1C 7.7
> Продублируйте пожалуйста, срок публикации закончился..


WEB-расширение

----------

And7777 (22.10.2019), art_simbion (11.10.2019)

----------


## art_simbion

Спасибо большое.

----------


## EmileJoF

объясню поподробней 
изначально стаяла локальная задача не связанная с web. Очень быстро рисовать 1000-и векторных карт. Под эту задачу мы разработали модель обработки и хранения данных и движок для их отрисовки.  Никакой WFS нам бы тут не помог, да и не нужен был. В ходе реализации выяснилось что карты нужно показывать распределенно в сети. Вобщем на выходе мы получили технологию, подходящую и для web. Т.е. велосипед мы не собирались делать. Выложили на обсуждения в частности сюда, вдруг кому интересно будет. Мы же не навязываем

----------


## EmileJoF

объясню поподробней 
изначально стаяла локальная задача не связанная с web. Очень быстро рисовать 1000-и векторных карт. Под эту задачу мы разработали модель обработки и хранения данных и движок для их отрисовки.  Никакой WFS нам бы тут не помог, да и не нужен был. В ходе реализации выяснилось что карты нужно показывать распределенно в сети. Вобщем на выходе мы получили технологию, подходящую и для web. Т.е. велосипед мы не собирались делать. Выложили на обсуждения в частности сюда, вдруг кому интересно будет. Мы же не навязываем

----------


## АК-91

Здравствуйте, продублируйте пожалуйста, срок закончился.

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Здравствуйте, продублируйте пожалуйста, срок закончился.


WEB-расширение.rar

----------


## art_simbion

> WEB-расширение.rar


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2sVT/4UzSCsR5c

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Здравствуйте, продублируйте пожалуйста, срок закончился.


WEB-расширение.rar

----------


## sdfsdfsdfsdfhj

> WEB-расширение.rar


на публикацию файлов кидает

----------


## art_simbion

> на публикацию файлов кидает


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2sVT/4UzSCsR5c

----------

2000san (21.01.2021), Albe (06.02.2020), bormix96 (15.01.2020), kyurets (02.01.2020)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

WEB-расширение.rar

----------

kyurets (02.01.2020), m1969 (27.12.2019), Prosto1 (24.03.2021), Radeoff (17.01.2020)

----------


## kyurets

Огромнеейшее спасибо, давно искал.

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> WEB-расширение.rar


WEB-расширение.rar

----------


## qqqq1

а можно пвторить?

----------


## TrinitronOTV

WEB-расширение.rar

----------

DasherDeer (29.08.2020), qqqq1 (10.03.2020)

----------


## art_simbion

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2sVT/4UzSCsR5c

----------

Andrey102rus (01.04.2021), DasherDeer (29.08.2020), Sn@Ke (22.09.2021), stranger61 (09.09.2021), WoodyWP (19.04.2020)

----------


## stranger61

Добрый день.  Поделитесь пожалуйста Диспетчером Web расширения для 7-ки.  или если у кого есть мануал по настройке IIS без диспетчера.

----------


## abertysh

А можно и мне повторить

----------


## abertysh

После сообщения попал на ссылку и скачал. Повторять не надо

----------

